# Download Script



## irmizban (19. April 2007)

hi,

ich wollte so ein script machen in dem bei http://www.rapidshare.com dateien DIE ICH hochgeladen habe geladen werden soll.

nur wollte ich mehrere Premium Accounts kaufen die ich dann im script eingebe und er durch die runterlädt (siehe http://www.proxiez.net)
Nur bin ich auf probleme gestoßen, da ich NICHT will dass der user die account daten sieht.
Ich hab die downloads in der form

http://USER:PASS@rapidshare.com/files/2134123/file.rar

laden können und dass dann auch mit premium account rechten --> NUR DANN SIEHT DER USER DAS PASSWORT UND DEN BENUTZERNAMEN


Kann mir da vlt jemand helfen 






PS: MIR WURDE EIN TIPP GEGEBEN : MOD_REWRITE 

MFG
irmizban


----------



## irmizban (22. April 2007)

kann mir denn keiner helfen


----------



## Mamphil (22. April 2007)

Hi,

mod_rewrite nützt dir da primär ersteinmal gar nichts.
Du musst deinen Server die Datei von Rapidshare herunterladen lassen und kannst sie anschließend zum Download von deinem Server anbieten. Dabei entsteht halt Traffic, der doppelt so groß wie die eigentliche Datei ist.

Mamphil


----------



## irmizban (22. April 2007)

genau das wollte ich "unterlassen"

kann de rnicht irgendwie ... den download starten aber dann nach 1 byte wieder aufhören
und den download link posten weil die links verändern sich sobald der download anfängt, rapidshare gibt dem user dann einen "premium link"


----------



## Mamphil (22. April 2007)

Klar kann man...

Du kannst auch einfach mal versuchen, per PHP den Download zu starten und dir die gesamte Ausgabe ansehen. Da dürfte nämlich entweder eine HTML-Seite mit den Redirect oder ein Header-Redirect kommen (welches du dann abfangen und zurückgeben kannst).

Mamphil


----------



## irmizban (22. April 2007)

neee is irgendwie nicht habs "glaube ich "nachgeguckt 


kannst du mir vlt sagen wie man das macht?


----------



## Mamphil (22. April 2007)

Nein  Ich kann nicht nicht sagen, wie man das macht...

Schließlich weiß ich nicht, welche serverseitige Programmiersprache du benutzen willst. Außerdem bin ich überhaupt nicht für fertige Lösungen...

Falls du PHP benutzen willst: http://de.php.net/fsockopen

Mamphil


----------

